#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Буддийское образование online

## Гелег

http://www.iltk.it/mp/en/L0_mainscreen.html

Masters program началась уже в январе 2008, насколько я понял присоединиться уже нельзя. Попробовать узнать все же стоит.

И еще программа попроще.

http://www.iltk.it/bp/en/L3_S3_2_3.htm

----------


## PampKin Head

Зачотно.

Хотелось бы такое же в рамках Кагью-Ньингма.

----------


## Гелег

> Хотелось бы такое же в рамках Кагью-Ньингма.


Google rulezz:

http://www.samyeling.org/index.php?m...b&tid=14&pid=4

http://www.nalandabodhi.org/study.homestudy.html

http://www.zangdokpalriinstitute.org/

Ключевые слова on-line, education, homestudy, curriculum, study resources

Попробуйте поискать на и-сангхе.

----------


## Гелег

Нельзя не упомянуть головной сайт ФПМТ
http://www.fpmt.org/shop/category_li..._ID=12&AFID=17

 частью которого и является Институт ламы Цонкапы

и другое отделение ФПМТ - Институт Ченрези

http://www.chenrezig.com.au/content/view/86/101/

----------


## Гелег

Еще один ресурс.

http://www.rimeshedrubling.dreamhosters.com/site/shedra

----------


## Гелег

THE FOUNDATION of BUDDHIST THOUGHT

http://www.buddhistthought.org/course_outline.html

Изучаемые темы:
The Four Noble Truths 
The Two Truths 
Buddhist Psychology and Epistemology 
The Mind of Enlightenment (Bodhicitta) 
Emptiness According to Prasangika Madhyamaka 
An Overview of Tantric Paths and Grounds

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.shedra.org/
---
открыта регистрация на новый онлайн сезон (четыре опции с градацией оплат)




> *Registration for Upcoming Courses*
> Registration is open again for Rangjung Yeshe Institute's Online Learning Program. We are currently offering *three courses online, in four different course formats. Classes begin August 30, 2010.*
> 
> This year's courses include Knowledge - *Root of the Middle Way (Mūlamadhyamakakārikā), an exposition of Nāgārjuna's seminal work on Madhyamaka philosophy, the Bodhicaryāvatāra by Śāntideva, which teaches the preciousness of bodhicitta and its application in our lives, and a five-week course on Buddhist Ethics.*
> 
> Please check out our OLL Course Catalog or demo our Trial Courses on the Moodle platform.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.bodhimonastery.net/bm/abo...ma-nikaya.html
...

*A Systematic Study of the
Majjhima Nikāya
“Exploring the Word of the Buddha”*

Taught by Bhikkhu Bodhi
January 2003 to the present
at Bodhi Monastery, 67 Lawrence Road, Lafayette NJ 07848 USA

Book used:The Middle Length Discourses of the Buddha translated by Bhikkhu Ñāṇamoli and Bhikkhu Bodhi

This course delves into the direct teachings of the Buddha himself as preserved in some of the oldest records of his discourses. As the themes of the Buddha’s discourses are mutually implicative and closely interwoven, it will not take long for the earnest student to acquire a clear sense of the fundamental framework of the teachings. The student is given a detailed overview of all the major teachings of Early Buddhism, including:

    * Life of the Buddha
    * Fundamental Ethics
    * Meditation and Mind-training
    * Nature of True Wisdom

----------


## Zom

Это да, мне, кстати, Достопочтенный Бодхи выслал 3 компакта с этими и некоторыми другими материалами. Правда, к сожалению, там не все сутты Маджхимы освещены, некоторых очень интересных лично для меня нет. Но может просто ещё не время, как я понимаю, курс всё ещё идёт. Рассчитан на много лет..

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это да, мне, кстати, Достопочтенный Бодхи выслал 3 компакта с этими и некоторыми другими материалами. Правда, к сожалению, там не все сутты Маджхимы освещены, некоторых очень интересных лично для меня нет. Но может просто ещё не время, как я понимаю, курс всё ещё идёт. Рассчитан на много лет..


Можно ли как то зашарить то, что прислал достопочтенный? Удобный механизм:
https://spideroak.com/https://spideroak.com/engineering_ma...sharing_safety

----------


## Zom

Да там в целом как я понимаю почти то же что и на сайте, есть ли смысл..

----------

PampKin Head (20.08.2010)

----------

